# The Worlds Most Boring Watch(es)?



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Curious to know Forumers choice of the worlds most boring........

My vote goes to ........... Seiko dive watches ......so many, so samey

what say?

Roger


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

not sure Rog,

Probably those really low end Pulsar or accurrist you get at Argos for Â£20 all look teh same


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have to disagree on the Seiko divers

this sort of watch makes me yawn though:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

has to be the doxa divers for me ,they all look the same


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Would have to be any digital watch with a flat battery,

because even a stopped (mechanical) watch tells the right time twice a day... that can't be boring.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

my vote is for Panerai










S!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I am thoroughly unmoved by the UK Seiko's that largely consist of quartz, kinetic and integral bracelets, the last feature of which I utterly detest.

I cannot see ANYTHING that is remotely pleasing about the cases of the Panerai's


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, its a valid point about Seiko Divers...peas-in-a-pod comes to mind, but again dive watches are quite samey anywayI suppose...common heritage??

Not sure about Panerai, perhaps not so much boring as rather badly designed dials.

Ken


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

" integral bracelets, the last feature of which I utterly detest."

2nd that, cant STAND integral bracelets.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, I LOVE Panerais







They arnt boring they are 'clean' looking, actually I must qualify that a bit, I love the 112, without the subseconds, I do think the chronos look a bit naff though....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*A BIT!!!!!*









Gross man gross!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

My vote goes to the watches which have a ridiculously high r.r.p. and you can buy for a fiver...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> My vote goes to ........... Seiko dive watches ......so many, so samey










:yes:







:yes:
















:thumbsup:







:thumbsup:








:yes:







:yes:
















:notworthy:







:notworthy:

Well said that man!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > My vote goes to ........... Seiko dive watches ......so many, so samey
> ...


Nahhh


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm with JoT!!! Leave those Seiko divers out of this, they're bril!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Worlds Most Boring Watch?









IMO it as to be LCD`s


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Right....

I agree with John







on his choice









I find most watches boring,unless they have loads of functions,and tell you how far due west of the moon you are









Mostly anything mechanical,I have mech watches,but theY don't do anything,just tick away,YAWN!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mac,lcd have light buttons, and stop watches and things,never get bored with a watch that bleeps,thats my motto


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Mac,lcd have light buttons, and stop watches and things,never get bored with a watch that bleeps,thats my motto


How swapping about this for your Connie then Alex?









*UMBRO `Sampdoria` U465B*


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch Mac,I will have to say no though,as with a watch like that.I may become a sex magnet
















I am open to any old rangefinders of German origin you may have lying around


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Nice watch Mac,I will have to say no though,as with a watch like that I may become a sex magnet


I thought you were already











> I am open to any old rangefinders of German origin you may have lying around


I`ve been considering that option


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

For me it's got to be those Swatch watches


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb John


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Anything with Rolex on the front...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ha, George beat me to a particular point, but I wasn't going to say Rolex, I was going to say vintage Omegas!

Yes, there are some noteable exceptions, but overall, vintage Omegas are the most tedious, mind crushingly boring watches around. Take a look in the window of a shop that deals in vintage watches and there will be shelf upon shelf of superficially identical Omegas. Dealer web sites are the same with page after page after page of overpriced, dead boring Omega tickers.

Seiko divers are second most boring.

Vostoks are third most boring. Now I love Vostoks, but there are trillions of the bloomin' things and I can only take so much


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

JoT said:


> I have to disagree on the Seiko divers
> 
> this sort of watch makes me yawn though:


Weird. I love 1960s 1970s Seikos, but once I see the '5' logo I lose interest. Bit of a Marks and Sparks St Michael brand thing, if any of you are that old - worthy, but dull.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Ha, George beat me to a particular point, but I wasn't going to say Rolex, I was going to say vintage Omegas!
> 
> Yes, there are some noteable exceptions, but overall, *vintage Omegas are the most tedious, mind crushingly boring watches around*. Take a look in the window of a shop that deals in vintage watches and there will be shelf upon shelf of superficially identical Omegas. Dealer web sites are the same with page after page after page of overpriced, dead boring Omega tickers.










Vintage Omegas are some of the nicest watches around IMO .... cue JonW


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, but he's got a few of the exceptions


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Yeah, but he's got a few of the exceptions


Coward


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> Curious to know Forumers choice of the worlds most boring........
> 
> My vote goes to ........... Seiko dive watches ......so many, so samey





grey said:


> Weird. I love 1960s 1970s Seikos, but once I see the '5' logo I lose interest. Bit of a Marks and Sparks St Michael brand thing, if any of you are that old - worthy, but dull.


It`s a Seiko, a diver and it has `5` on the dial but no way is it samey, dull or boring


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alpha's


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

hippo said:


> I'm with JoT!!! Leave those Seiko divers out of this, they're bril!!


I don't like the monsters but that is a great photo Hip'


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JoT said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but he's got a few of the exceptions
> ...


The better part of valour is discretion. Especially if he's bigger than me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree, its superb....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hip' just noticed the trail of lume on the seconds hand







is it running backwards?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *UMBRO `Sampdoria` U465B*


Was this designed by the same people that did the Fiat Multipla? Dunno 'bout boring - *but u g l y*! for me yes! (I know, maybe I'm a Philistine, but if I had the money I'd happily buy the factory just to make them cease production







) Where's the Design Police number - must phone them!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL! I was reading thru this thread and came across the vintage Omega comment and thought 'I must reply to that..' but it seems I dont need to









I agree if you mean the 1950/60/70s dress watches that all looks the same... give or take a pie pan dial... but thats just cos they dont do it for me, others love em









I think the watches I find boring are often in my own collection... hence why im always buying something new...














I was the same with CDs, 500+ and nothing to listen to....







Thank heavens for MP3 and downloads!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Hip' just noticed the trail of lume on the seconds hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wondered if anyone would!! Realised after I'd packed everything away







Its because the camera is set to sync to the flash on the first curtain, if i'd set it to sync on the rear curtain then the trail would have been the correct side of the second hand!! Doh!!!!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JonW said:



> ... if you mean the 1950/60/70s dress watches that all looks the same...


Spot on!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I agree, its superb....


Cheers dude, it's your old monster BTW


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I think the watches I find boring are often in my own collectionJon, that is so true


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JonW said:


> I think the watches I find boring are often in my own collection... hence why im always buying something new...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I often have the same look on my face when trying to select a watch as I do picking a CD to play...









Good thing I have only one wife, I suppose.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

hippo said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Hip' just noticed the trail of lume on the seconds hand
> ...


that's far too technical an answer for little ol' me


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Alpha's


Have to agree pg, nothing more boring than a firm that just makes copies


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Simon said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Alpha's
> ...


I was wondering, could you tell me which watches these two are copies of?









*Alpha `Grenade`, Miyota cal. 8200 21 Jewels*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Simon said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon said:
> ...


Tis a fair cop govna


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think the other one is a copy of a Klaus Kobec


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I think the other one is a copy of a Klaus Kobec


Am I bovvered?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I think the other one is a copy of a Klaus Kobec


Looks more like thesweepings off a watchmakers floor thats been ingested by a unwell cat then sicked up........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not one for your wish list then Jason?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im ashamed to say I have a short wish list at the moment









Not strictly true, but my _sensible_ list is short .....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im ashamed to say I have a short wish list at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how long is your `mad` list then?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not really mad but........Still quite short in length but long on cost









5513

Panny 112

B+M XXL

IWC BP

SM 600

Speedmaster 125

You get the idea


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Boring ???










Ok, fugly maybe.

How about this for non-boring in the extreme....










I have got a 1960's classic Omega Cal 601 dress watch.

It's soooo seriously boring I've never bothered to take a picture and post it here.

Dull as ditchwater.

As are







Speedy moon watches









Hasty exit stage right......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

suprised no-one has mentioned swatches.......









A moonwatch!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

This topic just goes to show everyones varied tastes, which (I for one) am so happy about! If it weren't for variety & peoples love of the same, the world would be a very boring place!

As for CD's, well I've 3000+ and I can never find anything I want to listen to!

As for watches, well Rolex bore me - just nothing to look at, were as the moon watch is iconic.

/vince ..


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Invicta

there i've said it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Invicta
> 
> there i've said it.


Got an Invicta Ghost Diver which I really like, obviously got no taste me


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> suprised no-one has mentioned swatches.......


I think Phil's already mentioned them...

I've seen pictures of certain watches and thought them to be boring and dull. Then I've seen the same watch in reality and thought it looked really good. I can agree to a point about Swatches. They aren't very photogenic but there are one or two that stand out.

Andrew.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Running_man said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > suprised no-one has mentioned swatches.......
> ...


I did


----------

